
PowerOutage.us – nifty aggregate of US power outage stats - inetknght
https://poweroutage.us/FAQ
======
inetknght
I found this while Harvey was rolling around my hometown in Houston. After
someone asked how many people in Florida are without power, I went looking for
this site through Google. I have no idea how I _originally_ stumbled upon it,
but the only results I found on Google all point to electricity business
websites. No government website and not this one.

I really wish this were at the top though. It's super handy to have the
aggregate data all available right there.

